# similar forums



## Jana337

Hi Mike,

out of sheer curiosity: There are forums similar to this one (well, I know of TestMagic only). Do you administer them, too?

Jana


----------



## Artrella

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> out of sheer curiosity: There are forums similar to this one (well, I know of TestMagic only). Do you administer them, too?
> 
> Jana




Hi, Jana!  I don't know if Mike is the manager of that place, but the similarity you find maybe it is due to the format of the software.  You can buy this software (VBulletin) and open your own forum.. and you will see that they have all the same format and colour...

  Look at this one


----------



## Jana337

Hi Art,

thanks for the rapid reply.
I bet you are active in the other forum, too

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Well, Mike maybe don't know so much German so that he could open a German Only forum.


----------



## mkellogg

Nope, I only run this forum here!  Yes, this forum software is all over the place.  Sometimes I get confused and forget which forum I'm in since they all look the same.


----------



## Philippa

I found this Spanish forum which looks like ours but in a _delightful_ shade of brown!
http://www.elpombo.com/foro/
Once I also bumped into a forum for people like Mike who run vBulletin forums, where they can discuss problems like people uploading avatars that were too big!! Amazing eh!
Philippa  
Sorry, ModsnMike, I know this is 95% chat really - delete it if you see fit! Sorry!  P- The other 5% is of sufficient quality to justify the entire post!
Nameless Mod.


----------



## xsweetlilsarahxx

umm...do you think someone can help me and tell me what something means?


----------



## xsweetlilsarahxx

...umm please?


----------



## charlie2

xsweetlilsarahxx said:
			
		

> ...umm please?


Hi,
I am sure you will get your answers, but this thread may not be the correct place. Assuming what you have is a language problem e.g. What is chocolate in French?, you go to the French-English forum and click on start a new thread. Please remember to give context, however simple. In my example, you can say I see that word _chocolate_ on a box of delicious stuff which is dark and sweet and melts.
If you have any problem, the moderators will take it from there.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for being so helpful Charlie.

xsweetlilsarahxx needs to read the forum guidelines, in FAQ, at the upper left of the page.  

Regards,
Cuchuflete


----------

